

Scary but very interesting (her face follows the cursor) - german
http://cubo.cc/

======
ghiotion
This falls safely into the Uncanny Valley:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=120425>

[http://www.androidscience.com/theuncannyvalley/proceedings20...](http://www.androidscience.com/theuncannyvalley/proceedings2005/uncannyvalley.html)

~~~
TheTarquin
Totally. The interesting thing will be in a few years when software like
advances to the point to where we've climbed the other side of the valley and
this just looks like a stoned girl with a webcam.

After all, if it LOOKS human and it engages in vaguely human-like activities
(though perhaps nothing too specific, lest it slip up and show itself to be
obviously virtual), I'm sure it could convince a large number of people that
it is. Suddenly we have a face for that chat bot that made the news a few
months ago for talking lonely young men out of their personal information . .
.

~~~
Resident_Expert
...looks like a stoned girl with a webcam... Actually, I think decreasing the
quality of the image would make it more realistic. Looping a smile, a giggle,
and a smirking peek at the webcam itself, on top of a background of a slightly
messy room (something dorm-like) that doesn't need to change, set the faking
lighting to look like a screen on her face, and set up a textbot like the one
mentioned at "<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3503465.stm>. The Eliza
Effect meets LonelyGirl15. [edit: removed HTML. My first post here, sorry.]

~~~
TheTarquin
You might very well be right.

Hmmm, . . ., is "rook lonely men out of credit card info" a good business plan
for a YC app? :-P

 _The Eliza Effect meets LonelyGirl15._ \- Well put.

------
tlrobinson
Combine this with that guy's Wii head tracking project and it would be
_really_ creepy.

~~~
whacked_new
Wow, that is an amazing suggestion. I'm making a mental note of that for when
I get more free time.

Upon second thought though, it won't be as easy as the 2d version; a mere
texture wouldn't suffice. Anyone up for the job, or have further insight?

------
cstejerean
Although primitive this technology is pretty cool. I can imagine a handful of
applications that could benefit with this. I'm guessing in limited bandwidth
environments sending a photo and information on movements and letting the
receiving end generate the facial animation might work pretty well as a
substitute for live video.

------
noonespecial
A good use of layered action. A bunch of simple loops layered on top of each
other to create a more complex emergent behavior.

Still _deeply_ creepy! The smile loop was just wrong and they eyes were too
simple. Real eyes focus and refocus hundreds of times per minute, these, even
though they moved stayed dead and locked on one focus.

We've got a long way to go!

~~~
BrandonM
The eyes are one thing, but another is the hair. It was made to look good, but
then when the head moves, the hair does not. Just causing the hair to move
with head movement would go a long way, as well.

------
ken
xeyes web 2.0 edition.

------
davidw
Ok, it's not as good, but scroll down to the very bottom of this page:

<http://www.welton.it/freesoftware/>

It was done 10 years ago, though... (requires java).

~~~
bprater
Not even remotely similar. :)

~~~
davidw
No, of course not, but it was fun at the time.

------
optimal
I think she should cross her eyes when you put the cursor on her nose.

------
Hexstream
Why the red eyes? o_o

~~~
TheTarquin
Maybe there's a reason why she's so interested in something as mundane as a
mouse cursor? I mean, interested in minutiae, vaguely dopey grin, . . . I get
the impression that if I watch her for long enough she'll get the munchies and
wander off.

------
gtokio
<http://www.motionportrait.com/e/>

~~~
inrev
copied from here <http://www.motionportrait.com/e/about/demo_faith_02.html>

check out others like that one on this page
<http://www.motionportrait.com/e/about/>

------
Readmore
That is very odd, but still cool I guess.... what is purpose of that exactly?

~~~
ArcticCelt
>what is purpose of that exactly?

I'll bet anything that the porn industry would have no difficulty to find it a
purpose.

------
omnipath
Reminds me of Gollum. Those huge eyes, that unnerving smile.

~~~
vuknje
haha. my precious.. cursor

------
maheshrs
Man that's creepy! She's the first creepy east asian I have ever seen. And I
always fall in love with east asian women.

Man she's creepy! Mommy ...

